# Chicken Breast on the Pellet Grill, Thanks Goliath!



## disco (Sep 29, 2015)

Goliath kindly gave me some advice when I got my Louisiana Grills Pellet Smoker. One of the things he told me was how well his did boneless skinless chicken breasts. Not wanting to argue with an expert, I had to give it a try.

I started off with two chicken breast halves. I wanted to keep it simple as I am still learning the new smoker.

I just rubbed them with Cabela's chicken rub and put them on the grill which I had preheated to 350 F. I brushed the top with barbecue sauce. After 15 minutes, I turned them and brushed with barbecue sauce. I cooked for another 15 minutes. I made sure the internal temperature was over 165 and served.













Chicken Breast on the Pellet Smoker 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 29, 2015


















Chicken Breast on the Pellet Smoker 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 29, 2015


















Chicken Breast on the Pellet Smoker 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 29, 2015






I served them with oven fried potatoes and Summer Squash and Tomatoes I cooked on the grill. The veggies turned out so well, I will post them.













Chicken Breast on the Pellet Smoker 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 29, 2015






*The Verdict*

Goliath didn't lie to me. I was amazed at how moist these were. Normally, boneless chicken breasts get a little tough and dry. These were perfect. Thanks, Goliath.

Disco


----------



## dannylang (Oct 4, 2015)

great looking chicken breast, disco. and great looking post and good pictures.

dannylang


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

Another awesome smoke Disco, that's some real tasty lookin chicken there....


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

dannylang said:


> great looking chicken breast, disco. and great looking post and good pictures.
> 
> dannylang


Thanks. Learning to use a new rig is fun!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Another awesome smoke Disco, that's some real tasty lookin chicken there....


Thanks, Justin!


----------



## b-one (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like the new toy is working out!


----------



## disco (Oct 4, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks like the new toy is working out!


It is fun learning about a new rig!​


----------

